# "97 Sentra !.6 in a No Start , No Spark Condition Advice Welcome



## zippyga16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sup Zippy here , first time caller long time listener kinda thing. Anyway 

my ride ,daily driver 1997 Sentra !.6 As stated its in No Start and No Spark 

condition.

As i've had the car a while i know that the distributors go , 

so i've swapped it with a spare , no change

I've, Also check every fuse in the car Twice.

I've test for power at the distributor its power , Swapped in a spare PCM No 

Change ,Btw i also have a spare starter,alternator, and transmission 4mt tho.

~ How i came to be in this situation its a long a riveting tale , that ill

make a short a possible. friday i get out of work figure ill 

do a little TlC before it gets colds (you know the NorthEast after august it 

goes downhill quick). Figure fix that oilpan leak, and see what's loose in the 

frontend.I know it sounds easy enough , but got the obx style ebay header so 

the header had to come off , also i modded if you what to call it a mod to 

run the 4wire automatic Fans instead of the shitty older style 2wire 

ones(long story). Point is i unpluged , the two wire distributor , Crank 

position ( trans) , rad fans X2 , and negative batt cable (and turned on the 

headlights again long story).It hasn't run since,

Anyways thats my ramble , Any wise words sage advise, comment suggestion 

,and exactly what to fix to make it run is more that welcome. 


imo i think its the distributor, it just my luck the spare would be bad.
my father thinks it has to do with how the distributor is powered and A 
knowledgeable friend thing it has to do with the Crank Position on the trans.

on those suggestions i stubled on some pretty good info here

http://easyautodiagnostics.com/nissan_ignition_distributor/transistor_coil_t

ests_6.phpHere



tl;dr 
No spark no Start , swapped the distributor no change sage advice welcome


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

So... is there power to the distributor? If there isn't, that sounds like your problem. Does the engine turn over, or no?


----------



## zippyga16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah , im starting to think it has to do with how the distributor is power , i m not trying to fry the pcm so i'll pick up an led test light and be sure tomorrow thks


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If there is power to the distributor, your distributor is bad. If there is no power to the distributor, make sure everything is grounded out properly, the connector is secured, and that there are no breaks in the wires.


----------



## zippyga16 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah no doubt man i didnt notice any wiredo grounds anywhere but will go over it again , the neg cable is firmly attached to the block btw , also it cranks over fine and everything else works. also 2 degreased the wires running under the dis looking for breaks. thks for the reply


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault codes are set which may help you to diagnose the problem.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

There are two grounds on the intake manifold itself by the thermostat and water inlet, make sure those are secure and are making good contact, if memory serves. How did you test for spark?


----------



## zippyga16 (Aug 26, 2013)

~ it didnt throw a straight cam (cps) code , it throw a p1320 comes up as Man. Misfire tho i didnt look it up besides the regular codes that live there namely , p141 (im a dirty bird no back o2), p400( egr {no}flow p 705 ( [email protected]#$ park safety neutral) . but again this codes live there. 
~cool on the grounds ill check , tho i know its not recommend i did the plug out test on the original distributor , Second Dis plug out after it didnt start, ~`~ third Dis clearly no change. i can say its not a Dis problem.


*Update:* Third distributor yeah yea i know , reman unit very good condition 5/5
kinda to good to pass up , saved from that giant crusher in the sky thks to all


----------



## zippyga16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sup you can closed this thread ive solved the problem the ckps and the distributor wire where reversed  thanks all


----------

